# Temps bei i7 2600K und Corsair H70?



## gecco (3. August 2011)

Ich hab einen i7 2600K und eine Corsair H70 WK!
Meine Temp mit Asus AI Suite II Probe II bei IDE sind für die CPU 32-35 Grad,ist das für IDE nicht zu viel?
Ich hab 2x Scythe Slipstream mit 1400 Umin laufen!
Sollte der Wert eigentlich nicht drunterliegen,Temp bei Surfen?Danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. August 2011)

Nein, weil 1. Die h70 keine richtige Wakü ist.
2. Der Radi von der h70 schnell drehende lüfter brauch um so effektiv wie gute luftKühler zu sein.


----------



## gecco (3. August 2011)

Ich hab mir schon 2 neue Slipis mit 4 Pin bestellt un ddie werd ich dann mit 1600-1800 Umin laufen lassen(voll laufen die über 2100 Umin,das ist mir zu laut),ausserdem hab ich noch 2 Lüfter Shrouds(Lüfterabstandshalter um den Todpunkt beim der Lüfternabe zu beseitigen) bestellt,mal schauen obs dann besser wird!


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

Die Temp geht vollkommen in Ordnung für Idlebetrieb. Mich wundert das du jetzt noch extra Geld ausgeben willst um 2 Grad kühler zu kommen...


----------



## True Monkey (3. August 2011)

gecco schrieb:


> Ich hab einen i7 2600K und eine Corsair H70 WK!
> Meine Temp mit Asus AI Suite II Probe II bei IDE sind für die CPU 32-35 Grad,ist das für IDE nicht zu viel?
> Ich hab 2x Scythe Slipstream mit 1400 Umin laufen!
> Sollte der Wert eigentlich nicht drunterliegen,Temp bei Surfen?Danke


 
viel interessanter wäre zu wissen was für temps du unter last hast  (Prime)

Idle temps sind ziemlich schwankend abhängig von Außentemperatur, Hintergrundprogramme und der jeweiligen CPU (Vid).......eigendlich nicht vergleichbar mit anderen sys mit identischer Hardware/Kühler.


----------



## fuSi0n (3. August 2011)

Und ich bin noch immer für ein Kompaktkühlung subforum wo sowas diskutiert wird!
Und Idle-Temps interessieren überhaupt nicht, wenn interessieren Last-temps.


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

fuSi0n schrieb:


> Und ich bin noch immer für ein Kompaktkühlung subforum wo sowas diskutiert wird!


 
Wieso? Fühlt ihr Wasserkühler euch angegriffen wenn einer mit ner Komplettlösung kommt?


----------



## Uter (3. August 2011)

Nicht unbedingt, aber genervt, dass ständig (und öfter als Fragen zu richtigen Waküs) die selben 3 Fragen kommen, die komplett unnötig sind... 
Ich bin auch für ein Unterforum, aber die Mods haben entschieden und m.M.n. werden deren Entscheidungen momentan viel zu oft angezweifelt.


----------



## mmayr (3. August 2011)

Deine Idle Temps hab ich mit einer "richtigen" Wakü im Idle auch. Ich bin teilweise sogar drüber!
Mach dir keinen Kopf!

Nebenbei sind Idle-Temps für den Ar.....! Poste mal deine Last Temperaturen (Prime)!


----------



## Malkolm (3. August 2011)

Komponententemperaturen sind allgemein ziemlich willkürlich, gerade in diesen Bereichen.
Was wirklich aussagekräftig ist, sind Wasser und Zimmertemperaturen. Wenn dann auch noch der Kühlkörper richtig angebracht ist, sind diese zwei Werte alles was man benötigt um über die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Wasserkühlung zu diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

